# Heladera Philco no frost  congela alimentos



## CTCTER (Oct 22, 2020)

hola a todos! tengo una heladera Philco no frost hace un tiempo le cambie el termostato porque no enfriaba, el tema surge que hay dias que me congela los alimento de la heladera...la apago unas horas y funciona bien unos dias y despues vuelve a congelar y cuando pasa esto el freezer tiene mucha escarcha y hielo. En el fondo de la heladera se ve hielo. Sera problema el termostato? se calibra o se regula el termostato? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 22, 2020)

probaste con subir la temperatura del termostato?


----------



## CTCTER (Oct 22, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> probaste con subir la temperatura del termostato?


Hola Capitanp, con la rueda con los niveles para subir o bajar la temperatura que esta en la heladera si lo hice y pasa lo mismo. Con el termostato no se como hacerlo? se puede regular desde el termostato? como se haria eso?


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Si es un problema del termostato , si probaste a regular la potencia de frigorias es decir la cantidad de frio que genera y no te regula bien deberias probar otro termostato aunque sea reciclado de una nevera en deshuso , saludos Juanje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2020)

CTCTER dijo:


> hola a todos! tengo una heladera Philco no frost hace un tiempo le cambie el termostato porque no enfriaba, el tema surge que hay dias que me congela los alimento de la heladera...la apago unas horas y funciona bien unos dias y despues vuelve a congelar y cuando pasa esto el freezer tiene mucha escarcha y hielo. En el fondo de la heladera se ve hielo. Sera problema el termostato? se calibra o se regula el termostato? Gracias de antemano.


El termostato lleva 3 ajustes internos que se pueden realizar mediante un destornillador fino.
El de temperatura de corte *±Frio* se encuentra cerca del eje de la perilla del ajuste manual.
En sentido *"Anti-Horario" --> menos frío* retoca de a 1/8 - 1/4 de vuelta, es muy sensible.
Entre retoque y retoque debes esperar que la heladera ajuste su temperatura nominal


----------



## capitanp (Oct 22, 2020)

CTCTER dijo:


> Hola Capitanp, con la rueda con los niveles para subir o bajar la temperatura que esta en la heladera si lo hice y pasa lo mismo. Con el termostato no se como hacerlo? se puede regular desde el termostato? como se haria eso?


aa ver a ver, a que llamas termostato? subi fotos


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Al que esta en contacto con el evaporador .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> aa ver a ver, a que llamas termostato?_* subi fotos*_


¿ Algo así ?


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Si no regula bien el frio y te produce escarcha quizas sea el termostato que lleva el evaporador hay equipos de frio muy sofisticados e incorporan presostato en vez de termostato . Te envio un plano de un proyecto que hice para una bomba de calor en una carniceria .


----------



## capitanp (Oct 22, 2020)

algo asi




bueno ya, estamos ante el nuevo *MaravillasAudio*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> algo asi
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256275
> ...


A ese tipo de termostato me refiero, se puede ajustar el arranque, la parada y el offset. Con mucho esfuerzo y dedicación  

Respecto al _"Otro tema"_, no lo nombres, a ver si se aparece 🤦‍♂️


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Si todos son parecidos y muy eficientes , en muchas ocasiones es un problema de que falta refrigerante , pero en los electrodomesticos no vienen muy adaptados a recargar gas , en fabrica las dejan como si nunca hubiese perdidas de gas y la realidad es que con el uso y el tiempo aparecen fugas de gas y si no se recarga , aparece el problema , espero resuelvas tu problema de frio , saludos Juanje.


----------



## CTCTER (Oct 22, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El termostato lleva 3 ajustes internos que se pueden realizar mediante un destornillador fino.
> El de temperatura de corte *±Frio* se encuentra cerca del eje de la perilla del ajuste manual.
> En sentido *"Anti-Horario" --> menos frío* retoca de a 1/8 - 1/4 de vuelta, es muy sensible.
> Entre retoque y retoque debes esperar que la heladera ajuste su temperatura nominal


Muchas gracias, lo hago.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020



capitanp dijo:


> aa ver a ver, a que llamas termostato? subi fotos


esto es a lo que llamo termostato,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020



capitanp dijo:


> algo asi
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256275
> ...


exacto a eso me refiero

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 22, 2020



juanje dijo:


> Si todos son parecidos y muy eficientes , en muchas ocasiones es un problema de que falta refrigerante , pero en los electrodomesticos no vienen muy adaptados a recargar gas , en fabrica las dejan como si nunca hubiese perdidas de gas y la realidad es que con el uso y el tiempo aparecen fugas de gas y si no se recarga , aparece el problema , espero resuelvas tu problema de frio , saludos Juanje.


Juanje, muchas gracias po tu tiempo y te aporte.


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Bueno de vez en cuando me tomo un respiro y echo un vistazo al foro y leo los problemas que surgen en vuestro trabajos .


----------



## capitanp (Oct 22, 2020)

@CTCTER bueno si es lo que decía, si lo giras en algún momento corta el motor, por ahi el termostato, si es nuevo, no es del rango del que necesitas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 22, 2020)

Me sumo a la partida y la tiro por si acaso.. 
En una ocasión el frigo de un familiar funcionaba cuando quería, cuando lo vi lo habían sacado al salón porque allí fallaba menos.
El servicio técnico de la marca le dió por desahuciado, según el "técnico" era un fallo interno del motor compresor porque al darle una patada volvía a funcionar.
Yo, en mi inocente inexperiencia revisé el termostato, lo desmonté y encontré entre los contactos un gusano (fallecido el pobre) y después de extraerlo, limpiar bien el interior y volver a montar y reubicar el termostato... el frigorífico no volvió a fallar ni hubo que jugar al fútbol con él.
No será este el caso pero le puede servir a alguien.

Saludos.

Pd. Quien dice un gusano o larva bien puede decir un resto de plástico, una rebaba de metal, etc...


----------

